# RIP - Amanda Younkin Franklin



## evangilder (May 28, 2011)

Amanda Franklin passed away last night. After battling her injuries from the crash on March 12, she was placed on comfort care May 26. For anyone who saw Kyle and Amanda's act, you could see the passion for what they did. Please keep Kyle in your thoughts and prayers as the love of his life is gone and he has been through 2 months of hell.


----------



## Geedee (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Eric, found out the news first thing this morning. Have been following Kyle's daily updates on FB and was in tears this morning.

Put this on their page which seems to sum it all up for me.....


Words fail at this point, they seem empty and cannot replace what has been taken from us.

Blue skies and tailwinds Amanda

Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I’ve climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
of sun-split clouds, — and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of — wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov’ring there,
I’ve chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air....

Up, up the long, delirious, burning blue
I’ve topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace.
Where never lark, or even eagle flew —
And, while with silent lifting mind I have trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
- Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.


----------



## Njaco (May 28, 2011)

RIP

Whats a short history of these guys?


----------



## Airframes (May 28, 2011)

Sad news.


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2011)

Hadn't heard of them, but sad news still. Looks like the US airshow circuit is missing a fine act.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 28, 2011)

A blog I follow has mentioned these two. Posted that same poem, Gary.  She sounds like she was quite the lady, and a bit of light has gone out of the world with her passing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2011)

Very sad news.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2011)

That just stinks.....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2011)

A4K said:


> Hadn't heard of them, but sad news still. Looks like the US airshow circuit is missing a fine act.


 
Me too...


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2011)

Amanda was the daughter of Bobby Younkin and Kyle Franklin was the son of Jimmy Franklin. The two fathers were part of the Masters of Disaster airshow team. Bobby and Jimmy were killed in 2005 in an airshow mishap in Moose Jaw Saskatchewan. Kyle and Amanda were married about a year or so before the Masters of Disaster tragedy. Having both grown up in the air show world, they were both passionate about aviation, and it showed in their performance. When Kyle proposed to Amanda, he flew to the Younkin house in a Cub, landed in their yard, and proposed to her on the spot. 

It sad to lose an airshow performer and friend, its even more tragic when you see someone like Kyle suffer through the 2 months of hell that followed the crash in Texas. She was burned badly and her battle to stay alive was a heartbreaking thing to read on Kyle's updates. My heart sank when I read that there was nothing more that anyone could do and they placed her on comfort care.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 30, 2011)

RIP


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2011)

Rest in Peace


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 2, 2011)

Rest in Peace.


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 2, 2011)

Rest in peace.
My prayers go to Kyle Franklin and their friends and family.
God has gotten Himself a beautiful and wild angel there.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Geedee (Aug 16, 2011)

Good news. Kyles back in the air

Whoops! Browser Settings Incompatible


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 16, 2011)

SAD 

RIP


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2011)

Good to see that Kyle is taking back to the sky. It's been tough for him.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2011)




----------

